# 1-28-12 Blackwater



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I put the wrong date up to pit was actually the 30th, haha i was half asleep when i posted this, so sorry to confuse anyone and Sorry for the late post, been busy. Went to blackwater by myself on monday morning lookin to see what was biting with the crazy weather. I found that the stripers were very active busting balls of baitfish up and down the river. 
I caught about 15 stripers in all lost about the same amount, all sizes were caught from 15 inches to about 25 or so inches. Caught the stripers by chasing birds or using my depth finder could see the balls of shad and the stripers below them, throwing baits that resembled shad and i was throwing a new bait called the yo zuri crystal shrimp expensive but good bait they were smashing that too, but a rattletrap was alot easier to work than a jerk bait over a school of moving shad. 
I did lose a monster fish im sure it was a striper it almost spooled me, he tore off after about a 20 min fight, he got close to some snags and i had to start tightening the drag down, and he just tore off. I ve caught some big stripers back home and if bet he woudve went a good 25 pounds unless i had him hooked wierd. It was a good day even though i caught no larges or red, cant wait to go back. Below is a pic of the fish i kept, they werent the biggest ones but the best eating size, the other pic is what was in all of their bellies i hope it helps everyone with their bait selection i know it will mine.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm off on Friday, so if the weather holds up let's go catch some more of them things. let's try for 5 species...stripers, reds, bass, jack, and of course a speck or two. I'm gonna replenish my menhaden look alike arsenal.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

great report. thanks!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bam baby that's how its done:thumbup: Get them while you can.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice catch! The menhaden are everywhere on blackwater right now.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome. Did you go on Saturday 1/28 or Monday?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good report man...can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nice!:thumbup:


----------

